

Ask PG: When will YC W13 applications be open? - hiddenstage

Based on some HNSearching I found that "soon" is a good guess but just wondering if you had a more concrete date.
======
pg
Some time after we get done with Demo Day (Aug 21).

~~~
zio99
PG, could we get a live stream of the event?

~~~
pg
I don't think we'd ever live stream it, because there are some things a
startup can say in a presentation to potential investors (e.g. about
partnerships with big cos) that they could not broadcast.

~~~
zio99
Is there some way we could view their pitch decks after it's stripped out of
confidential info like at <http://www.pitchenvy.com/> and my live coverage of
500 startups' fourth batch of presentations:
[http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/27406063415/500-star...](http://startupframework.tumblr.com/post/27406063415/500-startups-
demo-day-july-12-2012) The secrecy is killing me :p

